
Trump to propose 25 percent tariff on $200B of Chinese imports - redpingjing
https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1KM3B3
======
ganeshkrishnan
The worst part of these tariffs is the uncertainty. We deal in around 5
shipments a month from Asia ( not China) and had all our shipments held up at
customs for more than a week. And then customs charged us 100% of merchandise
fees as storage fees plus additional customs and duties.

The main problem is that there is no alterative to US for retail. EU is mired
with VAT/GST and bureaucracy

